# gnome 2.20 da un paio di giorni è tra di noi

## Ic3M4n

come da titolo apro il topic come consuetudine all'appuntamento semestrale visto che so di non essere l'unico ad averlo gia installato. Pregi? difetti?

secondo me il nuovo Clearlooks è fichissimo, tomboy non lo utilizzo.

altre cose particolari così su due piedi non ne ho notate anche perchè in questi giorni il pc l'ho visto con il lanternino.

qui le release notes.

----------

## bandreabis

http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/it/  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

gnome-experimental è stato aggiornato a tempo di record!!!

Questa volta i gentoo-dev hanno superato loro stessi   :Very Happy: 

Io sto già usando nautilus-2.20.0 e qualche altro "pezzettino" della nuova release per problemi vari che avevo con le precedenti versioni.

----------

## CarloJekko

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/it/  

 

I gnome-dev sono abbastanza megalomani (v. accesso e salvaschermo)

 :Laughing: 

----------

## riverdragon

Speriamo che arrivi velocemente in portage... ma d'altra parte lo dico tutte le volte  :Very Happy: 

----------

## CarloJekko

Hanno risolto un bug eccezionale !!! Finalmente gnome è completo... non manca più nulla

....

cosa? Nel gioco degli scacchi c'è finalmente la funzione flip view !!! Non ne potevo più di giocare coi neri al contrario !

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/it/  

 

si, quando ho scritto purtroppo quella pagina non era ragguingibile. Oggi la vedo.

----------

## federico

Una feature che non mettono mai sti beduini e' la possibilita' di togliere le animazioni delle finestre, che noia.

----------

## Ic3M4n

di che animazioni parli?

----------

## codadilupo

oddio, a me basterebbbe introducessero una cavolo di clipboard d'ambiente...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Coda

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Glipper ?

----------

## lordalbert

voi lo avete già provato? come va?

Quasi quasi lo installo anche io.... sarà stabile, no?

----------

## lordalbert

 *mrfree wrote:*   

> gnome-experimental è stato aggiornato a tempo di record!!!
> 
> Questa volta i gentoo-dev hanno superato loro stessi  
> 
> Io sto già usando nautilus-2.20.0 e qualche altro "pezzettino" della nuova release per problemi vari che avevo con le precedenti versioni.

 

scusa ma io (con eix) non vedo la versione 2.20 :S

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
layman -a gnome-experimental

update-eix
```

e poi anche tu vedrai la luce   :Wink: 

in ogni caso tendo a sottolineare che il tutto non è ancora in portage, quindi se ti succede qualcosa sono cavoli tuoi. prima che diventi stabile ne passerà un bel po' di tempo. solitamente 4-5 mesi se calcoli che gnome-2.18 è stato stabilizzato tipo a luglio

----------

## lordalbert

ho cercato nella documentazione del sito maggiori informazioni su layman ma non le ho trovate... :/ Sapreste indicarmi dove reperirle? e anche come funzionano gli overlay  :Wink: 

grazie!

EDIT: ho aggiunto gnome-experimental, ho updato eix, ma la 2.20 non la vedo :S

----------

## Ic3M4n

man layman

gli overlay funzionano come i repo delle altre distro, quando li aggiungi gli ebuild presenti diventano disponibili (solitamente in testing) o in (** noarch) se presi direttamente da cvs, svn, bzr e chi più ne ha più ne metta.

un consiglio: non usare layman. non utilizzare pacchetti in testing, usa il ramo stabile della forza.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> man layman
> 
> gli overlay funzionano come i repo delle altre distro, quando li aggiungi gli ebuild presenti diventano disponibili (solitamente in testing) o in (** noarch) se presi direttamente da cvs, svn, bzr e chi più ne ha più ne metta.
> 
> un consiglio: non usare layman. non utilizzare pacchetti in testing, usa il ramo stabile della forza.

 

eh, ovvio che la stable è meglio  :Smile:  Però... voglio gnome 2.20  :Very Happy:  Tanto se è già stato rilasciato vuol dire che i suoi developer lo hanno già testato, ed è abbastanza stabile...

L'unico problema è che con eix non trovo gnome 2.20... ho già aggiunto con layman gnome-experimental....

----------

## mambro

hai aggiunto al make.conf

```

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

?

----------

## lordalbert

 *mambro wrote:*   

> hai aggiunto al make.conf
> 
> ```
> 
> source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
> ...

 

non l'avevo aggiunto, ora va. grazie!

----------

## gutter

Fatto tutto ma non riesco a vedere sto gnome-2.20   :Confused: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

```
eix libgnome
```

 ?

----------

## gutter

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> eix libgnome
> ```
> ...

 

Ad esempio:

```

[I] gnome-base/libgnomeui

     Available versions:  2.14.1 2.16.1 2.18.1 [M](~)2.20.0 [M](~)2.20.0[1] {debug doc jpeg}

     Installed versions:  2.18.1(11:21:44 07/06/07)(doc jpeg -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.gnome.org/

     Description:         User Interface routines for Gnome

```

Ma da quello che vedo la dir:

```

giskard ~ # ls -al /usr/portage/local/layman/gnome-experimental/gnome-base/gnome 

total 5

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 120 Sep 27 09:59 .

drwxr-xr-x 33 root root 952 Sep 27 09:59 ..

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 328 Sep 27 09:59 .svn

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 671 Sep 27 09:59 Manifest

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  72 Sep 27 09:59 files

```

non contiene alcun file   :Confused: 

EDIT: lasciamo perdere l'alcool fa brutti scherzi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

molto probebilmente il fatto è che hanno iniziato a portare gli ebuild direttamente nel tree ufficiale. Quindi man mano svuotano l'overlay

```
 ls /usr/portage/gnome-base/libgnomeui/

ChangeLog                 libgnomeui-2.16.1.ebuild  Manifest

files/                    libgnomeui-2.18.1.ebuild  metadata.xml

libgnomeui-2.14.1.ebuild  libgnomeui-2.20.0.ebuild  
```

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> molto probebilmente il fatto è che hanno iniziato a portare gli ebuild direttamente nel tree ufficiale. Quindi man mano svuotano l'overlay
> 
> 

 

Manca come detto l'ebuild di gnome.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Manca come detto l'ebuild di gnome.

 

gli ebuild degli overlay li stanno gradualmente migrando a portage in hard masked, quindi basta avere una settimana o due di pazienza per avere tutto GNOME-2.20 in portage.

l'ebuild di gnome-base/gnome-2.20 non è disponibile perché si tratta semplicemente di un metapacchetto che verrà definito solo quando la gerarchia delle dipendenze sarà definita chiaramente e in modo definitivo

----------

## Josuke

provato gnome 2.20, è filato tutto lissio come l'olio...l'unica pecca...vedo i caratteri un po' piccoli e più fini di prima...ma smanando risolverò (ovviamente ho già provato a cambiare grandezza del carattere)

----------

## federico

Anche io ho messo l'overlay di gnome-experimental correttamente ma non vedo niente, che pacco!!!

Per quello che riguarda le animazioni pacco intendo quelle ad esempio di riduzione a icona delle finestre, che nel mio sistema crea una serie di rettangoli neri che diventano man mano piu' piccoli quando la finestra si rimpicciolisce (non so come spiegarlo diversamente) e che non c'e' un cavolo di modo per togliere, visto che e' oscena...

Fede

----------

## mambro

Qualcuno ha provato evolution 2.20? 

L'icona di notifica ha gli stessi problemi di mail-notification? Per problemi intendo ad esempio il fatto che serva tenere aperto evolution perchè funzioni e che una volta chiuso evolution questo non "diventi" una tray icon come la quasi totalità dei programmi che necessitano di rimanere sempre attivi (azureus, amule, liferea, pidgin tanto per citarne alcuni). Insomma è una vera tray icon?

----------

## Ic3M4n

con la 2.12 (è l'ultima uscita. non so dove tu abbia preso la 2.20) la trayicon muore alla chiusura del programma.

----------

## mambro

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> con la 2.12 (è l'ultima uscita. non so dove tu abbia preso la 2.20) la trayicon muore alla chiusura del programma.

 

Si, intendevo evolution distribuito con gnome 2.20   :Very Happy:  .

Quindi non si può fare in modo che chiudendo il programma questo vada a finire nella tray icon invece che nella lista delle finestre aperte? (come è giusto che sia)

----------

## federico

Ho messo i pezzi di gnome che sono entrati in portage nel mio sistema ~x86, ma e' una mia impressione o e' piu' veloce? Operazioni che prima impiegavano un botto, tipo la lettura dei miei file mp3 dalla loro dir, ora sono molto piu' spedite, e poi e' stata inserita una funzione di ricerca finalmente utile e funzionante, e le altre cose le sto cercando adesso. Non intravedo il tema nuovo di base tanto decantato ma chissa' che fine ha fatto nel mio pc.

Figo.

----------

## gutter

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ho messo i pezzi di gnome che sono entrati in portage nel mio sistema ~x86, ma e' una mia impressione o e' piu' veloce? 

 

Ho avuto la stessa impressione   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

si confermo anche a me sembra più veloce   :Shocked: 

----------

## Onip

problemi noti ce ne sono? ( a proposito, quello di gnome-power-manager che non mette lìicona nella tray è risolto? )

perchè se la risposta è no allora ho l'impressione che nel weekend il mio pentium avrà da fare... eh eh eh

----------

## Josuke

no non è stato risolto, peccato..altro problema potrebbe essere sui font soprattutto in firefox (i font dell'applicazione sono piccolissimi) per risolversi basta assicurarsi di usare 96 dpi e non 75

----------

## lordalbert

per aggiornare tutti i pacchetti di gnome che sono in portage (in testing) in automatico, se facessi una cosa del genere

```

echo "*/gnome*" >> /etc/portage/packages.keyword

```

secondo voi è una vaccata? Meglio mettere un pacchetto per volta?

----------

## Luca89

credo che non funzioni così, dovresti fare un pacchetto alla volta o usare un programma tipo autounmask.

----------

## lordalbert

ok, io ci ho provato...  :Very Happy: 

ciao luca89!  :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Il metaebuild gnome-2.20 è in portage da qualche giorno basta usare forcekeymask o autounmask e il gioco è fatto.

Qui tutto ok solo che ho riscontrato un problema con la dimensione dei caratteri credo legata ad un valore di dpi errato. In pratica i caratteri mi si vedevano minuscoli. Modificando le impostazioni del dpi in Sistema->Preferenze->Aspetto (questa cosa è cambiata rispetto a gnome-2.18 ) ora è tutto più o meno tornato alla normalità.

----------

## Josuke

si è il problema di cui parlo qualche post sopra seguendo questa guida si risolvono tutti i problemucci riguardo ai font con gnome 2.20

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xorg_and_Fonts

----------

## lordalbert

a me continua ad andare in conflitto scrollkeeper con rairan (richiesto dal nuovo yelp) :S

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

basta disinstallare la versione stabile di scrollkeeper e installare la 9999

----------

## lordalbert

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> basta disinstallare la versione stabile di scrollkeeper e installare la 9999

 

grazie mille!

----------

## riverdragon

Ora sono uno "gnomer-venti" anche io.

Primissime impressioni: molto bello, il tema clearlooks-gummy è splendido. La deskbar applet nuova è orribile, prima era sobria e minimale, ora apre addirittura una finestra nuova... Nessun problema con i font.

Per chi ne ha bisogno, questi sono i pacchetti che ho smascherato io (alcuni non sono ancora in portage, mi sono buttato avanti  :Smile:  ):

```
# Gnome-2.18

gnome-base/gnome-light

=x11-libs/vte-0.16*

=gnome-base/control-center-2.20*

=gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.20*

=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.12*

=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20*

=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20*

=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.20*

=x11-wm/metacity-2.20*

=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20*

=gnome-base/nautilus-2.20*

=gnome-base/libgnome-2.20*

=gnome-base/gconf-2.20*

=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.20*

=gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.20*

=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.20*

=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.20*

=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20*

=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.20*

=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.20*

=x11-misc/alacarte-0.11*

=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.20*

=dev-cpp/gnome-vfsmm-2.20*

=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.20*

=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.20*

=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.20*

=media-gfx/eog-2.20*

=dev-python/gnome-python-2.20*

=dev-python/gnome-python-extras-2.19*

=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.20*

=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.20*

=media-video/totem-2.20*

=app-text/evince-2.20*

=app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6*

=app-text/poppler-0.6*

=app-arch/file-roller-2.20*

=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.20*

=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.20*

=gnome-base/gnome-volume-manager-2.17*

=gnome-base/gdm-2.20*

=dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.20*

=app-editors/gedit-2.20*

=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.12*

=x11-libs/libgksu-2.0*

=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.20*

=dev-cpp/libgnomecanvasmm-2.20*

=dev-cpp/libgnomemm-2.20*

=dev-cpp/libgnomeuimm-2.20*

=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.20*

=x11-libs/libwnck-2.20*

=gnome-base/eel-2.20*

=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20*

=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20*

=gnome-extra/yelp-2.20*

=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.20*

=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.20*

=gnome-base/libglade-2.6*

=dev-cpp/libglademm-2.6*

=dev-libs/glib-2.14*

=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12*

=x11-libs/pango-1.18*

=gnome-base/libgtop-2.20*

=dev-python/pygtksourceview-2*

=x11-libs/gtksourceview-2*

=dev-libs/libpcre-7.4*

=app-text/rarian-0.6*

=app-text/scrollkeeper-9999
```

Installate le nuove libwnck! Hanno reintrodotto la funzioni per mantenere una finestra in cima alle altre, utilissima!

----------

## Onip

non ce l'ho fatta ed ho aggiornato pure io (sul fisso, domani tocca al portatile) .

Per quello che mi riguarda tutto bene e nessun problema da segnalare. Ricordatevi di fare un bel revdep dopo l'upgrade  :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## riverdragon

Altri pacchetti smascherati:

```

=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.20*

=gnome-base/gnome-common-2.20*

=gnome-extra/zenity-2.20*

=gnome-extra/sensors-applet-1.8*

=gnome-extra/nautilus-sendto-0.12*

=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20*

=gnome-base/gail-1.20*
```

----------

## Onip

Incollo l'ebuild di totem che mi sono fatto per continuare ad utilizzare le xine-lib ( e vedere i dvd decentemente )

```

# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-video/totem/totem-2.20.1.ebuild,v 1.1 2007/10/23 21:19:09 eva Exp $

inherit autotools eutils gnome2 multilib

DESCRIPTION="Media player for GNOME"

HOMEPAGE="http://gnome.org/projects/totem/"

LICENSE="GPL-2 LGPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~ppc64 ~sh ~sparc ~x86 ~x86-fbsd"

# No 0.10.0 release for gst-plugins-pitdfdll yet

# IUSE="win32codecs"

IUSE="a52 bluetooth debug dvd ffmpeg flac galago gnome hal lirc mad mpeg nsplugin nvtv ogg python seamonkey theora vorbis xulrunner xine xv"

RDEPEND=">=dev-libs/glib-2.13.4

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1

    >=gnome-base/gconf-2.0

    >=gnome-base/libglade-2.0

    >=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.16

    >=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.16

    >=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8

      app-text/iso-codes

      dev-libs/libxml2

    >=dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.71

    x11-libs/libX11

    x11-libs/libXtst

    >=x11-libs/libXrandr-1.1.1

    >=x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.1

    bluetooth? ( net-wireless/bluez-libs )

    galago? ( >=dev-libs/libgalago-0.5.2 )

    gnome? (

            >=gnome-base/libgnome-2.14

            >=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.4

            >=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.2

            >=gnome-base/nautilus-2.10

             >=gnome-base/control-center-2.18

         )

    hal? ( =sys-apps/hal-0.5* )

    lirc? ( app-misc/lirc )

    nsplugin?   (

             || (

               xulrunner? ( net-libs/xulrunner )

               seamonkey? ( www-client/seamonkey )

               www-client/mozilla-firefox

            )

            >=x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.22

            >=x11-libs/startup-notification-0.8

         )

    python? ( >=dev-python/pygtk-2.8 )

    nvtv? ( >=media-tv/nvtv-0.4.5 )

    xine? ( >=media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.8 )

    !xine?(     >=media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.12

           >=media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10

           >=media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.12

           >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-pango-0.10

           >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10

           >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-gnomevfs-0.10

           

          a52? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10 )

           !sparc? ( dvd? (

                  >=media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10

                  >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10

                  >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10

                  >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10

               )

              )

           !sparc? ( ffmpeg? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10 ) )

           flac? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10 )

           mad? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10 )

           !sparc? ( mpeg? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10 ) )

           ogg? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10 )

           theora? (

            >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10

            >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10

              )

           vorbis? (

            >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10

            >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10

              )

           xv? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10 )

         )"

# this belongs above xv? above.

# win32codecs? ( >=media-plugins/gst-plugins-pitfdll-0.10 )

DEPEND="${RDEPEND}

     x11-proto/xproto

     x11-proto/inputproto

     app-text/scrollkeeper

     gnome-base/gnome-common

     app-text/gnome-doc-utils

   >=dev-util/intltool-0.35

   >=dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20"

DOCS="AUTHORS ChangeLog NEWS README TODO"

pkg_setup() {

   if ! built_with_use 'media-libs/gst-plugins-base' 'X' ; then

      einfo "Build gst-plugins-base with the X useflag"

      einfo "echo \"media-libs/gst-plugins-base X\" >> /etc/portage/package.use"

      einfo "emerge -1 gst-plugins-base"

      die "gst-plugins-base requires X useflag"

   fi

   # use global mozilla plugin dir

   G2CONF="${G2CONF} MOZILLA_PLUGINDIR=/usr/$(get_libdir)/nsbrowser/plugins"

   G2CONF="${G2CONF} --disable-vala --disable-vanity --enable-gstreamer --with-dbus"

   if use gnome ; then

       G2CONF="${G2CONF} --disable-gtk --enable-nautilus"

   else

       G2CONF="${G2CONF} --enable-gtk --disable-nautilus"

   fi

   if use nsplugin ; then

       G2CONF="${G2CONF} --enable-browser-plugins"

      if use xulrunner ; then

         G2CONF="${G2CONF} --with-gecko=xulrunner"

      elif use seamonkey ; then

         G2CONF="${G2CONF} --with-gecko=seamonkey"

      else

         G2CONF="${G2CONF} --with-gecko=firefox"

      fi

   else

       G2CONF="${G2CONF} --disable-browser-plugins"

   fi

   # Plugin Configuration

   G2CONF="${G2CONF} PLUGINDIR=/usr/$(get_libdir)/totem/plugins"

   local plugins="screensaver,ontop,gromit,skipto"

   use bluetooth && plugins="${plugins},bemused"

   use galago && plugins="${plugins},galago"

   use gnome && plugins="${plugins},media-player-keys,properties"

   use lirc && plugins="${plugins},lirc"

   G2CONF="${G2CONF} --with-plugins=${plugins}"

   if use xine; then

      G2CONF="${G2CONF} --enable-xine --disable-gstreamer"

   else

      G2CONF="${G2CONF} --disable-xine --enable-gstreamer"

   fi

   G2CONF="${G2CONF}      \

      $(use_enable debug)   \

      $(use_with hal)      \

      $(use_enable lirc)   \

      $(use_enable nvtv)   \

      $(use_enable python)"

}

src_unpack() {

   gnome2_src_unpack

   if use nsplugin ; then

      epatch "${FILESDIR}"/${PN}-2.18.1-browser-plugins.patch

      eautoreconf

   fi

   sed -i -e 's:mozilla/plugins:nsbrowser/plugins:' browser-plugin/Makefile* || die "sed failed"

   sed -i -e 's:.totem-plugin.desktop.in:.totem-plugin.in:' \

      src/plugins/{galago,lirc,media-player-keys,ontop,screensaver}/Makefile* \

   || die "sed failed"

}

src_compile() {

   #fixme: why does it need write access here, probably need to set up a fake

   #home in /var/tmp like other pkgs do

   addpredict "/root/.gconfd"

   addpredict "/root/.gconf"

   addpredict "/root/.gnome2"

   gnome2_src_compile

}

```

Il procedimento per installare ebuild al di fuori di portage è il solito.

----------

## riverdragon

Ottima idea, lo provo subito.

----------

## mmiki

sbaglio o è stato rilasciato in modo definitivo?

pensavo di avere ancora un po' di tempo invece dando l'upgrade di emerge mi esce l'aggiornamento di tutto gnome a 2.20 (senza dover "smascherare" nulla..e c'è anche il metapacchetto gnome-light).

chiedo per conferma (mentre gentoo compila ehehe)

e dire che avevo appena finito di installare gnome 2.18 ... che sfiga

----------

## mambro

 *mmiki wrote:*   

> sbaglio o è stato rilasciato in modo definitivo?
> 
> pensavo di avere ancora un po' di tempo invece dando l'upgrade di emerge mi esce l'aggiornamento di tutto gnome a 2.20 (senza dover "smascherare" nulla..e c'è anche il metapacchetto gnome-light).
> 
> chiedo per conferma (mentre gentoo compila ehehe)
> ...

 

Si è stabile.

L'ho messo, nessun problema pare

----------

## lele_dj

 *mambro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si è stabile.
> 
> L'ho messo, nessun problema pare

 

Quoto ... è stabile ... aggiornato oggi e al riavvio nessun tipo di problema .... ho provato ad aprire anche parecchie applicazioni e sembra tutto OK   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

Io non riesco a usare l'icona di notifica di evoultion di cui si parla qui

http://www.gnome.org/start/2.20/notes/it/

L'ho già chiesto ma lo richiedo ora che è stabile   :Very Happy: 

Quella è mail-notification o è proprio l'icona di notifica di evolution?

Userei evolution al posto di claws-mail se permettesse di rimanere nell'area di notifica (senza occupare la "barra elenco finestre") ed avvisarmi quando arrivano email...

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Ho fatto l'upgrade ed ora ho problemi con i fonts  :Sad: 

Guardate in particolare quelli delle tabelle nello Screenshot.

qualcuno ha lo stesso problema?

----------

## Josuke

ne ho parlato giusto qualche post fa su questo topic   :Wink: 

----------

## Josuke

ne ho parlato giusto qualche post fa su questo topic   :Wink: 

----------

## mrfree

Quello dei font è un problema noto, ora non riesco a trovare il link ma ne parlava anche uno dei mantainer gentoo sul suo blog. Pare che l'ultimo gnome si fidi delle info sul dpi del monitor che fornisce xorg, ma queste non sempre sono esatte.

Puoi risolvere (più o meno) settando il valore corretto del dpi nelle impostazioni di gnome (Sistema -> Preferenze -> Aspetto -> Carattere (Avanzate...)) potresti comunque continuare ad avere problemi con firefox, io in quest'ultimo caso ho risolto settando "layout.css.dpi = 0" nella configurazione (about:config).

Dovrebbe essere aggiunta nei prossimi giorni una sezione apposita nella Gnome 2.20 Upgrade Guide

----------

